# Need to make a backstop



## NUMBER V (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm losing all my arrows if I'm practicing tough shots


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

NUMBER V said:


> I'm losing all my arrows if I'm practicing tough shots


Sounds like you need to practice more


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use a foam from a floating boat dock. 8'x4', It stops all my arrows. Gives me good confidence when shooting from 60, 70, 80 yards. I tried to upload a pic but can't seem to do it.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh, I guess it worked. LOL


----------



## FireClem (Mar 21, 2017)

Hang a horse stall matt, some arrows will still puncture but shouldn't go all the way through.


----------



## cam7c (Jun 14, 2017)

4x8 sheet of high density insulation foam


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

iv'e used old carpeting on a frame about 4 feet behind the target i'm shooting at. I also using half of hot tube cover.


----------



## DXTJOE (Feb 27, 2011)

Where do you guys find your Foam?


----------



## Kvw4x4 (Jan 8, 2017)

we also used a rubber cow mat, will help save some arrows


----------



## Mawgie33 (Jan 1, 2018)

RGVHunter, Great one. Let 'em rip from any distance now.


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Horse Mat Backstop*








I used two Horse Mats, got them from Tractor Supply, about 14 inches of penetration. Pulling arrows is a pain, about like a bad shot on a 3D Target. I puller really helps.


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 27, 2017)

Yep, the rubber mats that are used for horse stalls and gym floors are the ticket. My local range uses them to keep the wild shots contained.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Mawgie33 said:


> RGVHunter, Great one. Let 'em rip from any distance now.


Thanks. I really like it. Makes it easy to pull out the arrows. I can even practice with broadheads and if I miss my target I can still pull it out of this backstop. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

NUMBER V said:


> I'm losing all my arrows if I'm practicing tough shots


Old mining conveyor belt is what we used as a backer when shooting into compressed cardboard. We would just let it hand behind the target. Rarely would an arrow stick in it. The stuff is reinforced rubber belting 1/2 - 5/8 thick. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Archery Talk forum


----------



## 1longdraw (Dec 16, 2015)

Horse mats!


----------



## sean91285 (Oct 4, 2010)

horse stall mats for sure


----------



## LethalParadox (Dec 1, 2016)

Fantastic home range, wow


----------



## coloelk340 (Feb 10, 2018)

Another vote for stallmats!


----------



## Tyler Beck (Apr 28, 2018)

Lots of good feedback. Still looking to make my own! Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

I just hung two 3x4x1/2” Stall mats last night. Shot this evening. I couldn’t help myself and intentionally shot the lower half of the mats. I got about 2-3 inches of penetrations at 15 yards with my 55# longbow. Not real easy to pull, but appears to be nearly self healing. Nothing but trees, leaves, and rocks behind there. This will save me some money!!! The 4x6x3/4” mat that they had would be awesome, but man would it have been hard to hang!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyBillipp (Sep 4, 2015)

This looks way better than the sheet of plywood I have behind my targets. Granted, I only hit it occasionally when I'm shooting past 60 yds and it doesn't seem to hurt the arrows at all, but this would certainly be an improvement.


----------



## upatreearchery (Dec 29, 2017)

Tag


----------



## jnoble2017 (May 7, 2018)

Stall mats are king!


----------



## cwegga (Apr 10, 2018)

Hot tub cover...interesting. I bet I could pick one up free some time.


----------



## Sandbogg (May 21, 2018)

Just picked up a horse stall matt from tractor supply.
Great idea!☺


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Sandbogg said:


> Just picked up a horse stall matt from tractor supply.
> Great idea!☺


The thick mat works very well! Even my broadheads only got about 3" of penetration (don't ask how I found this out...).

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dh7 (Mar 16, 2018)

The horse stall mats dont damage the arrows? I use them for flooring in my garage gym and they are heavy!


----------



## EAvila (Sep 19, 2011)

dh7 said:


> The horse stall mats dont damage the arrows? I use them for flooring in my garage gym and they are heavy!


Mats are heavy and the arrows “melt” the plastic on penetration. Tough to get out dry arrows, but the rubber rubs right off them and the target seals the hole fairly well.


----------



## AZinNL (Apr 30, 2018)

Horse Mats are great


----------



## conbriden (Apr 25, 2018)

ive used stall mats in the past but recently switched to foam target facing from big boy archery targets.


----------



## dh7 (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice good to know and easily accessible!


----------



## Hunt#2018 (May 30, 2018)

The dock floats work very well. You can find them at a place where they make lake piers or where they make pontoon baffle floats. We have one here in town and if you ask they usually give you what they don't need free. There are some pretty big peices but easy to carry. We've been using the same 8x5 foam for around 7 yrs now. It has some chunks missing but still stopping 70lb bows with no problem. I will be going to get another one sooner or later.


----------



## bowarchery (Feb 20, 2011)

Conveyer belt


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

Hunt#2018 said:


> The dock floats work very well. You can find them at a place where they make lake piers or where they make pontoon baffle floats. We have one here in town and if you ask they usually give you what they don't need free. There are some pretty big peices but easy to carry. We've been using the same 8x5 foam for around 7 yrs now. It has some chunks missing but still stopping 70lb bows with no problem. I will be going to get another one sooner or later.


That is what I have been using for years also. I really like them. They even stop bolts from crossbows. Mine is a 4X8 also. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Second on the hanging carpet and hanging horse stall mats!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

A pile of dirt works well if you want a permanent setup. I live oht in the country so I can also use it as backstop for louder things.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

That works really well too. I would be hell on broadheads though.


jogr said:


> A pile of dirt works well if you want a permanent setup. I live oht in the country so I can also use it as backstop for louder things.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jfint (Nov 22, 2013)

Harbor freight moving blankets work also


----------



## SloePoke (Jun 6, 2018)

I acquired for free a bunch of styrofoam blocks, about a 12" square face by 18" deep, from Cabelas powersports, boats and such, section. They were the stacking blocks that the boat trailors ship with. Tied them all together with a wood frame and it works great. About 12" of penetration on a 70# bow and a easy pull.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

cam7c said:


> 4x8 sheet of high density insulation foam


I tried some of this out with extra that I had and it didn't hardly slow the arrow down.

Had it standing up on a hinge above the target, with thin rubber bands holding it up. Idea being it would knock it down, deflect arrow down (hopefully) and absorb some energy. 

Didn't work at all, another arrow through the (old) fence and into the neighbors yard. 

Roughly 500gr arrow with 88-90ft/lbs of ke. Shot at 35yds. 

A lot of variables but I didn't have luck. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

released1951 said:


> View attachment 6420603
> 
> I used two Horse Mats, got them from Tractor Supply, about 14 inches of penetration. Pulling arrows is a pain, about like a bad shot on a 3D Target. I puller really helps.


Awesome set up!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dh7 (Mar 16, 2018)

jfint said:


> Harbor freight moving blankets work also


A moving blanket?! Those are usually free too every once in awhile with a coupon.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

naterb said:


> I tried some of this out with extra that I had and it didn't hardly slow the arrow down.
> 
> Had it standing up on a hinge above the target, with thin rubber bands holding it up. Idea being it would knock it down, deflect arrow down (hopefully) and absorb some energy.
> 
> ...


It needs to be the foam used for boat docks. Anything else will probably not work. I have had mine for years and it still stops all arrows and it stays outside all the time. I am drawing 80# 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Definitely different foam. Mine is 3" thick board insulation for homes. I've seen that other people have used it but I doubt their arrows have the ke or momentum picked for big game hunting. 

How thick is your foam and where did you get it?


RGV hunter said:


> It needs to be the foam used for boat docks. Anything else will probably not work. I have had mine for years and it still stops all arrows and it stays outside all the time. I am drawing 80#
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

naterb said:


> Definitely different foam. Mine is 3" thick board insulation for homes. I've seen that other people have used it but I doubt their arrows have the ke or momentum picked for big game hunting.
> 
> How thick is your foam and where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got it from an abandoned boat dock. It is 16 inches thick. It stops everything. Buddy of mine shot it accidentally with a crossbow and it stopped the bolts. I have never had a pass through. Sometimes the arrows are a bit difficult to remove but I will take that over losing an arrow any day. Very portable. I am thinking about cutting it in half and this way I can have two back stops. And like I said, it stays outside all the time.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Made a horse mat backstop last year. Tired of going in the field. Works great. Rarely hit it now that it’s there. A puller helps get them out.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

The Old Guy said:


> Made a horse mat backstop last year. Tired of going in the field. Works great. Rarely hit it now that it’s there. A puller helps get them out.
> 
> View attachment 6523687
> 
> ...


Another good back stop. I like it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SloePoke (Jun 6, 2018)

I've been using some 12" square front by 18" deep styrofoam blocks I got for free from cabala's power sports, boats and such, tied together in a wood frame. They were the styrofoam blocks the boat trailers ship on. Stops anything I've thrown at them.


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

The Old Guy said:


> Made a horse mat backstop last year. Tired of going in the field. Works great. Rarely hit it now that it’s there. A puller helps get them out.
> 
> View attachment 6523687
> 
> ...


This my favorite one of these I've seen! Now you need to tow it with an RC car so the arrows come back to you. Awesome job!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamover06 (Aug 20, 2014)

So with the horse mat you don't need to have it free hanging. I guess I figured you would just screw it to the top and let it swing.


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Another vote for the stall mat. Stops arrows well. Can pick up a 4x6 at Tractor Supply for around $35 and coupon.


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

Gamover06 said:


> So with the horse mat you don't need to have it free hanging. I guess I figured you would just screw it to the top and let it swing.


It would probably be fine to let it free hang. I screwed mine in on three sides just to make sure its secure and hold up over time. These things are heavy.


----------



## thomasroutledge (Dec 13, 2017)

nice


----------



## thomasroutledge (Dec 13, 2017)

great idea


----------



## zaq (Jul 14, 2018)

I made a simple wood frame that compresses by tighting two threaded rods; one on each side. Cut cardboard to fit. I used roughly 4foot x1 foot sections of card board. took a wile to accumulate that much cardboard but it has lasted out in the weather going on 5 years now. Every now and then I have to tighten it up.


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

zaq said:


> I made a simple wood frame that compresses by tighting two threaded rods; one on each side. Cut cardboard to fit. I used roughly 4foot x1 foot sections of card board. took a wile to accumulate that much cardboard but it has lasted out in the weather going on 5 years now. Every now and then I have to tighten it up.


Curious how the stacked cardboard matches up against carpet? How heavy is the target? Are you shooting straight on or at the sides like a carpet one? And what kind of ke are you shooting?
I may swap my carpet for cardboard

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wardlow (Jul 16, 2018)

stall mats are great backstops. last forever


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

After making all kinds of targets, I found a really, really, really easy and pretty much free way to make any size of target and backstop. Carpet installers have a huge problem-old carpet that cost them plenty to dispose of. There's a local one in town that gladly let me take as much as I can haul away from the shipping container that was three quarters full of the stuff. Now, I just make a simple frame and use 8 Long drywall screws to put five layers of carpet down. I would take a template with you along with a razor knife-a carpet cutting knife really does work great-so that all your squares are even, though this is just cosmetic. For example, I have five layers, three are 5' x 5' and two are 4' x 4', that way I can easily switch out the 4 x 4 pieces sandwiched between the 5 foot squares ( 5-4-5-4-5) when the target gets ratty. Don't try and make it too tight because the air in between the layers pneumatically stops the arrows. If I were building a backstop I would suspend a 2 x 4 at the right height and of the right with and simply screw on sheets of carpet have the right dimensions to cover the missed shots. Put another way, I will never ever spend a lot of time building fancy targets with boxes and foam or layers of carpet squished down by long threaded rods. The three large easel targets in my backyard were no more than 40 bucks and are lasting great for both the recurve-ers and me the compound shooter. They are really heavy and solid and it doesn't take anything to pull the arrows out. My two cents. JK


----------



## s2outfitters (Jul 16, 2018)

Some great ideas on this post! I've had great luck with horse stall mats as well. Very affordable and easy to hang and use. 

Best of luck! 

Eric


----------



## RVA (Nov 30, 2016)

I agree with a lot of this. I think a lot depends on what you are looking to do. For me I wasn't really looking at a cost saver. I wanted something that also looks decent in the yard. I have around 100 bucks into this so far. I just add a little to it here and there. Right now I just have plywood and plastic on the roof. Plan to add better roofing, some sides, and some doors. Going to place a couple 3D targets inside. I will be able to close it up when not in use and not have to worry about hauling anything in or covering it when not in use. Here is the latest photo. Besides the targets I'm guessing I will have around $200 into it when complete.


----------



## zaq (Jul 14, 2018)

naterb said:


> Curious how the stacked cardboard matches up against carpet? How heavy is the target? Are you shooting straight on or at the sides like a carpet one? And what kind of ke are you shooting?
> I may swap my carpet for cardboard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The cardboard one i made is really too heavy to move around. Its just lives in one spot and I never move it, kinda leans up against the fence. Not sure the ke but I shoot a 70 lb Mathews.


----------



## NWhunt (Dec 28, 2018)

tagged


----------



## Diegov93 (May 25, 2018)

Horse stall mat


----------



## Jbrand11 (Jan 12, 2019)

I like the idea of mounting the three D target on a mobile platform. It might save on the number of backstops needed. Just ordered some foam sheets for an outdoor target 4' x 6' so not planning on a backstop for them.


----------



## greybushactual (Dec 28, 2017)

Horse stall mats are great.


----------



## ole4x4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah I like that idea but I am concerned about how well it would stop an arrow. Horse stall mat is my favorite idea.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Horse stall mat.


----------



## amm412 (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking at doing something in the garage to keep form up during the winter / other bad weather times ... Anyone have pointers or photos of what you did in a tight spot like that?


----------



## UTElkhunter (Nov 6, 2018)

I think horse stall mat is the most popular, but be warned I think some people underestimate how heavy it is, but it does stop arrows. As it’s been said it can be tough getting the arrows out and I have seen some people ruin arrows trying to get them out.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

You guys all have just swell ideas, but you've all missed the boat. Go to your local indoor shooting range and ask them for their old carbon fiber backstop sheets. They're light and stop stray arrows just fine. They change them regularly and usually have piles of the old sheets.


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

*My backstop*

Made this one out of stall mats, works great.


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

How much do these stall mats usually sell for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zannomie (Oct 14, 2018)

Tag for later

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vex12 (Jul 25, 2017)

I like the idea of the 2x’s on the sides


----------



## tkmuddler (Nov 19, 2015)

I use an old hot tub cover. Separate both halves and you've got two great backstops. They last forever, and most hot tub dealers will let you take them for free. You might have to do a little dumpster diving to retrieving them however!


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

DadOf3Girls said:


> How much do these stall mats usually sell for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$40


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

amm412 said:


> Looking at doing something in the garage to keep form up during the winter / other bad weather times ... Anyone have pointers or photos of what you did in a tight spot like that?


Yep. Bag targets stop arrows well. I can shoot 10yds with the roll up door closed and I get to use the space above it as a shelf.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Stall mats are by far the best option. Yes, they're heavy, but they stop arrows like no other. Mine is 3 mats wide with a couple inches of overlap. So just under 12ft wide by 6ft tall. Saved hundreds when teaching daughter and nephews to shoot.


----------



## Elcy (Sep 24, 2018)

RVA said:


> I agree with a lot of this. I think a lot depends on what you are looking to do. For me I wasn't really looking at a cost saver. I wanted something that also looks decent in the yard. I have around 100 bucks into this so far. I just add a little to it here and there. Right now I just have plywood and plastic on the roof. Plan to add better roofing, some sides, and some doors. Going to place a couple 3D targets inside. I will be able to close it up when not in use and not have to worry about hauling anything in or covering it when not in use. Here is the latest photo. Besides the targets I'm guessing I will have around $200 into it when complete.
> 
> View attachment 6543987


Thats a good looking set up


----------



## Farfrumugen (Sep 27, 2016)

I really like this setup. Very nice


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

that happens to me too.


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

awesome


----------



## nostradamus (Sep 21, 2015)

What's a stall mat, and where do you get one? Thanks


----------



## SpineENGR (Apr 15, 2018)

tagged


----------



## nostradamus (Sep 21, 2015)

nice


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

nostradamus said:


> What's a stall mat, and where do you get one? Thanks



They are meant for horse stalls. Any farm store. Like Fleet Farm, Orschelns, Tractor Supply, Etc will have them.


----------



## 19CoHiBa75 (Feb 15, 2019)

The Old Guy said:


> Made a horse mat backstop last year. Tired of going in the field. Works great. Rarely hit it now that it’s there. A puller helps get them out.
> 
> View attachment 6523687
> 
> ...


Really liking this one for backyard portability especially when you have to do yard work !!! On my way to TS for the stall mats !!


----------



## andylw (Dec 24, 2018)

Hay bails


----------



## 19CoHiBa75 (Feb 15, 2019)

Went to TS today to price out the Stall Mats and they want $43, now to price out other parts.


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

this!


----------



## dnjat (Feb 17, 2019)

The rubber mats are a great idea. will need to make up a frame and hang a couple of them behind my outdoor target


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

How thick are all these stall mats? How thin could one get away with? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

naterb said:


> How thick are all these stall mats? How thin could one get away with?


Most I have seen are 3/4 inch thick. Possible to find thinner versions but no reason not to have more stopping ability.


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Stryder said:


> Most I have seen are 3/4 inch thick. Possible to find thinner versions but no reason not to have more stopping ability.


Weight and cost. Closest tractor supply is 50 miles away but a place I found sells rubber by the ft and coat difference in thickness is significant

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon76 (Oct 25, 2013)

alot of good ideas.


----------



## huntrwilliams (Sep 19, 2017)

4' x 3' stalls at tractor supply $20 right now. 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/utility-rubber-mat-black-4-ft-x-3-ft-x--frac12-in


----------



## johnsshagvsu (Feb 17, 2017)

Old Carpet


----------



## ctcrjac (Feb 24, 2019)

Stall Mats Work Great.


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

If you shoot a lot, and have others that shoot a lot, especially long range and tuning. You might want to consider getting a Hamskea "Arojac" It is expensive, but the easiest way to pull arrows from the stall mats. It will pay for itself in a short time.


----------



## tack62 (Jun 20, 2012)

Horse mat are a great suggestion


----------



## INSwitchback (Oct 12, 2005)

$24.99 at my local TSC Today.....


----------



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Good info thanks!


----------



## Hparmer (Dec 23, 2018)

I would try using foam backer board and some sort of rubber mat


----------

